
What Ethereum Does Next - antibland
https://decryptmedia.com/4398/lane-rettig-interview-ethereum-foundation-constantinople-web-assembly-ewasm
======
mimixco
Changing to WASM won't fix Ethereum's security problems if it's still Turing-
complete.

